# martingale to stop pony rearing???



## Firehorse (17 September 2008)

my pony rears on occassions.  it is nothing more than annoying.  she only seems to do it when she is in season and spooks at something she would usually ignore. she hadnt done it for 5 weeks, then has done it twice this week. i end up getting off to lead her past the object and jumping back on after.  she only does half rears and i smack her with the whip when she does it and then kick her on.  sometimes she will go other times, she just throws a hissy fit and turns into a jack in the box!!  some people have suggested draw reins, other have said try a martingale.  others have said a martingale could make her panic when she realises she cant get her head up and go up higher.  opinions and suggestions appreciated - plus would a running or standing be better??  BTW, its not tack, back or teeth!!


----------



## Nudibranch (17 September 2008)

I'm not sure a martingale would stop her to be honest, though if she isn't that determined a martingale may help keep her head down I suppose. But even wearing it she will still spook and have a go, so you might be best carrying on what you're already doing, in riding her forwards.

BTW my tb started rearing when her arthritis began to develop, even before any visible lameness. Not that I'm saying yours has it but they are very good at telling us they feel out of sorts, even if it's not in the most obvious way.


----------



## soph21 (17 September 2008)

I was riding a welsh D that liked to rear when she felt like it (bloody mares) and she used to wear a standing martingale and she still managed to go up and turn in mid air!!

I dont like rearers, if bear started rearing he'd be gone... Give me a bucker any day!


----------



## lannerch (17 September 2008)

a standing martingale is meant to help, not convinced it does though, and I would be wary about alterning the balance of a horse rearing just incase it fell.

My young chap reared for the first time at his fist ode last weekend, hopefully like the bucking stage he went through he will not continue it, I just wrapped my arms around his neck and let him get on with it and when he comes down push him forward. 

Be careful of hitting her with the whip when she has just come down, as she will then think she is punnished for coming down.
 If your horse is older though and just started for no reason I would be suspiciuous of a pain issue, although you are right it may be just marish behaviour inwhich case how about one of those suplements which is meant to help pmt in horses.


----------



## Firehorse (17 September 2008)

she's 10.  i've only had her since begining of July.  She's done it maybe ten times at the most.  but was perfect for the last 5 weeks.  i contacted her previous owner about it, but had no reply.  she only had her a month, so i have question marks about this behaviour.  but i really want to get her over it as 90% of the time she is the perfect pony.


----------



## Shilasdair (17 September 2008)

I wouldn't use a martingale or anything else that may change her balance.
What I would do, is turn her in a small circle (make sure you keep her neck bent round) one way or the other, til she decides to walk on.
This is effective because they can't rear with their heads turned round, and also because you can keep circling them til they are happy to walk forward.
Good luck.
S


----------



## CracklinRosie (17 September 2008)

What about this?

http://stopthathorse.com/rearstop/rearstop.php


----------



## rabatsa (17 September 2008)

If my horse felt that on her mouth when she tried to rear she would panic and sling herself over to the floor. A standing martingale fitted properly keeps her nose from going too high and her rears are neat with nose and feet tucked in so quite balanced. They feel safe but her bucks can be really unnerving.


----------



## SillyMare (17 September 2008)

I have never been very sure about the turning thing. I used to ride a rearer (she would stand right up, full height). The only time she ever fell over with me was when I tried to turn her as she went up - she just lost her balance. I'm sure the turning thing does work but I think the timing has to be exactly right (I think mine was a touch too late).

The mare I rode did improve over time - I used to just keep my leg on her side and hook a hand under her neck as she came up to keep my balance. Never punished her for it, just totally ignored it and asked her to resume whatever she was doing when she came down (so she never actually achieved anything by doing it).

After 18 months she was MUCH better but it never went away - was always her stock response if something upset her (change of bit sent us back to square 1 at one point). Once the habit becomes established I think it is something you just have to live with (or change horse).


----------



## Shilasdair (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never been very sure about the turning thing. I used to ride a rearer (she would stand right up, full height). The only time she ever fell over with me was when I tried to turn her as she went up - she just lost her balance. I'm sure the turning thing does work but I think the timing has to be exactly right (I think mine was a touch too late).


[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, you need to circle them before they rear, when they are thinking of it.  If you pull them to the side when they are up, you will unbalance them.
Once they are actually up, lean forward and give the rein, don't try anything else, it's not safe.
S


----------



## SillyMare (17 September 2008)

That makes sense - very hard on the the mare I rode - she always used to go up really quickly, not much thinking involved!

She never felt unsafe to be honest (except the time I tried the turning thing!). She was a massive irish mare - more than capable of getting herself up in the air and safely back down again.


----------



## Firehorse (17 September 2008)

sounds like mine!  she goes up v quickly, little or no warning.  she even rears from trot.  i know its said the horse has to be stopped or going slowly to get itself up, but she did it yesterday trotting up the road!


----------



## DBrasnett (17 September 2008)

I got very confused when my mare was in training with Mike Huber and he said he had put a running martingale on her, as he did with all horses who BUCKED!!!!

Now, I was so in awe of him I never asked WHAT? or WHY or did I miss hear you? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I see how a martingale might help a rearer more then a bucker!!


----------



## DollyDolls (17 September 2008)

I ride a little conniex &amp; she stands up when it takes her fancy.

Yes she goes up when you're in trot &amp; also when she's walking &amp; halting (perhaps I ought to canter everywhere).  We use sheep wool fluffy nosebands on wach of her cheek pieces &amp; that has helped as it confused her -She cant see behind her to get confident enough to go all the way up.

You could try a market harborough, they are supposed to be better than standing martingales.

I usde the turn head to the side trick.  In fact last time I rode her she was horrid &amp; we ended up spending most of the time with her neck bent to my foot until she got bored &amp; then wanted to walk on.

Ironically she loves her work &amp; seems to be worse during her season &amp; when in company with field mate.


----------



## Parkranger (17 September 2008)

If she's not rearing straight up, it sounds like she's napping.  OScar leaves the floor by about a foot just to pivot himself into a spin....I bet if you saw her from the floor it wouldn't look as big as it feels!

I would be tempted not to tie her down with gadgets but ride her through it....I know OScar does it when something is scary and he thinks he knows better.....I know the signs now, he slows down and his head pricks up so he gets a preventative boot!


----------



## Firehorse (17 September 2008)

ok, i'm seriously considering the rearstop.  i dont think she would panic with it on, and there's only one way of findng out.  when my kids hve a ride round the field on her (she is perfect manners when they're on her, little cow!!), i use grass reins.  she actually works in a lovely outline in them, better than i can make her work without them!!!  so she's fine having "extras" attached to her.  the only thing is, i fear if she cant rear, she may take to bucking.  yesterday when we had a little argument about which direction we were going, she reared, so i smacked her, she came down and then did a small buck!!


----------



## SillyMare (17 September 2008)

Would the running martingale on bucking horses have more to do with the neck strap aspect than anything to do with the horse?


----------



## dozzie (17 September 2008)

My mare reared a few times and a running martingale was enough to nip it in the bud. But she was being naughty about waiting at the last junction before home so it was pure nappiness.

It worked for mine because she was just being arsey about standing still. The downward action kept her down. 

I am not sure about whether it would work for a mare that was behaving like this because she was in season. I would maybe look at supplements first or as well as....


----------

